# Cycle planner excel spreadsheet



## CrazyDutton (Nov 18, 2011)

I've recently started my 2nd cycle of approx 500mg of test E per week. So I've finished setting up a spreadsheet to keep track of the plan.

I'm posting to share and get feedback on this spreadsheet, which you can easily modify to your own plans if you like. It calculates the amount of testosterone released from the ester (enanthate) per day, to track how steady the blood levels are. This is cool, so if you play around with the dosing schedule, and half life of various AAS, you can see what's going on. The 2nd worksheet (page) has a graph of the released column, because everything looks better with a graph. 

It has columns for my hcg/exemestane/clomid. It's a good idea to set one up like this, since if you miss a dose, or change things up, you can remember what the hell is going on.

Frontloading
It seems pretty clear that I should frontload a long ester. What you inject is inactive, until the body converts it into testosterone. I imagine some people think front loading is like having an extra kick start, but it isn't, it's just done because of the slow rate of conversion into active compound.

Without a frontload the free test doesn't get up to the eventual plateau for about 4 weeks (assuming a halflife of 5.25 days for enanthate). A lot of people say it takes 4+ weeks for enanthate to kick in, well I'm on day 6 and after my second jab I can definitely tell that the game is ON. 

What do you think? Feedback about the speadsheet, and cycle/PCT appreciated.

This is shared on Google Docs, where you can download the Excel original, or view it using Google Docs.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4LuNt5QXg6oYmZmMWQ4ZGItZTE2MC00OWYzLTg0MDktMWE0ZDJkYTZiYWNh

Here are pics so you can have a quick look without needing the spreadsheet...


----------



## CrazyDutton (Nov 18, 2011)

I forgot to say that if you have a permission problem downloading the Google Docs link, it sometimes helps to have signed yourself in to Google (gmail etc), and then these shared links work more often. Although in theory, the link should work.


----------



## booze (Nov 18, 2011)

why just 500iu of hcg once a week? it only has an active life of 3-4 days. you need to be injecting twice a week. nice work on the spread sheet though


----------



## CrazyDutton (Nov 18, 2011)

It's from the first cycle sticky by heavy. Good spot, I'm supposed to do HCG 500iu twice per week. Hmmm, I only want to use one 5000iu vial of HCG, so I think I'll have to start the HCG later.

I got bacteriostatic water to make the HCG last longer. Not sure if that's for sterilization reasons, or if the HCG reduced in potency.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 18, 2011)

Ocd?


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 18, 2011)

Serious OCD. If I know im going to be busy during a cycle I put it in my calender on my phone. Otherwise I just keep it in my head.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 20, 2011)

I always print out a blank calendar write when and where and how much to keep track of everything. I thought I was OCD. Wow!!! Good job on the Excel sheet though.


----------

